

John, a GitHub repo dependency generator - sourdev
http://www.github.com/BenLowery/john

======
sourdev
Any feedback or suggestions welcome

~~~
jacquesm
Change the name while you still can. John is absolutely impossible to google
for.

~~~
sourdev
I wanted it to signify how simple the project is by giving it a simple name.

